# Elliptical Fitness Trainer in need of repair



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Fitnessform X10 (I think P1100 is the same or very similar machine).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fitnessform®-Trainer-Fitness-Elliptical-Exercise/dp/B010MAFXWC

Basically 'she' has used it *a lot* (though only had it about 4 years), and I suspect it needs new bearings, as it;

a) Makes a racket when used
b) There's a lot of play when you wiggle the crank arms (?)

Problem is, I don't know how to remove the crank arms (?). The ones on this machine are one piece bent thick rod, not the other type I've seen online where you unfasten a part that hold the arms in with a crank arm tool.

Instructions are lost and can't see any online.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

For spares try www.gymparts.co.uk


----------

